# Would you prefer to go out with friends or stay at home?



## MrAw3some (Jun 29, 2013)

Its hard to decide with this amazing internet at your home  and when you are an introvert.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Why can't they just come chill with me at my house and then we can surf the internet together or something?


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Hm, usually I'd prefer to stay in with one of life's solitary pleasures. Being alone too long makes me depressed, though.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd love to go out with friends if I had friends to go out with in the first place lol. Otherwise, I would really like to have a place of my own so I could drown my sorrows all alone.


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

^Pretty much what the above poster said. 

I have trouble making friends partially because I slightly live in "the ghetto"


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd love to go out with friends or hang out at their house. But I don't actually have any friends to do that stuff with, so I have to just sit at home bored all the damn time. Really depressing and soul destroying.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Go out


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

I never really mind hanging with others for as long as it doesn't involve heavy drinking or being in the club. I just can't do both. I can drink a beer or two, just to get slightly tipsy, but i just can't possibly force myself to go beyond that stage. I just can't. Besides, at that point i feel silly since everyone else are so drunk that they are on their own level of having fun and i'm on some other where i just don't understand their "fun". And i hardly see any point in going to clubs. Everything so loud you can't hear anyone and again, drinking. It just doesn't compute for me. But it seems like this is mostly how people socialize these days...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Me two years ago: go out with friends
Me now: stay home

Socializing just always feels so empty to me, even when I'm having a good time


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I currently have a good balance of both, with a slight inclination towards going out with friends. I have friend online and I have friends offline, but I feel more connected to people I know offline, for some reason.

That, and there isn't much I enjoy doing anymore around my own house. I don't usually get money to place orders and stuff like that, so it's kinda boring to me nowadays, especially since I don't consider myself a deep gamer anymore.


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

Omg, of course I would go out with friends, 100%, but I have none.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

TerrySad said:


> Omg, of course I would go out with friends, 100%, but I have none.


Ditto. 
But also depends on where we're going and if I'll feel comfortable there.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Me two years ago: go out with friends
> Me now: stay home
> 
> Socializing just always feels so empty to me, even when I'm having a good time


^^^^^^

Definitely feel the same way


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Stay home, naturally.


----------



## MrAw3some (Jun 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> Stay home, naturally.


you are like me


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab (Jun 15, 2013)

Stay at home. Socializing really drains me so if I do go out, I won't go out for like... at least another few weeks or a month. And most of the time, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Depends on what the "going out" entails. If it's just three of us, eating ice cream on the beach, SURE! I'll take that over staying home alone anyday. Or a one-on-one coffee. But if it's a group of ten people, seven of which I haven't met before and will have to go through the circus of making first impressions again, hell no. I'm staying home. (I've tried the latter before and I shudder at going through it again).


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like being at home unless im drunk lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

depends on what friends.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Why can't they just come chill with me at my house and then we can surf the internet together or something?


I used to have a friend who did this with me years ago. It was so much fun and we would just play video games together indoors. But then he became really outdoorsy and kept forcing me into social situations that I didn't like. Now we don't talk anymore. Why did he have to change? :|


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd like to go out, I just always end up feeling awkward and not enjoying myself. I usually try to excuse myself early.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

Just the one friend would do for me, the going out bit sounds awful though


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Go out with friends.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends what it is. If its something like walk in the park, or something nature-y I rather be out but if its something like going to the mall or somewhere just to spend money for no reason I rather stay home.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Home


----------



## Sweetme (Jul 8, 2013)

Home:afr


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Hate it when 'friends' don't allow you to say no


----------

